# Production Design: AFI vs Chapman?



## P.Nicole (Apr 5, 2021)

Got into both programs and wanted to see if anyone had any knowledge about either program or why one is better. 

Thanks


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

Our interview with AFI Admissions is up. 














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2021)

We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

